# My Kangal Puppy



## Rich Girl DC (Oct 21, 2009)

Male; Born Oct 01 2010; Neutered; Micro chipped; up to date with shots; AKC registered (pure bred); raised with goats and chickens (Trained as LGD up to 7 month old at the breeder's farm); lived with rabbits, chinchillas, and chickens at my place; submissive; calm and not a barker; strong with pure muscles; good with children; great with other dogs; now weighs 130LB...but still growing (His dad weighs 150LB); I have MANY pics. 
*Might* want to adopt him out *IF* I found a good home (farm/family with large land).


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

He is beautiful! But why do you want to get rid of him? He can't be AKC registered though....Kangal dogs are not recognized by the AKC.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

The rabbit is wearing diapers?


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

TedH71 said:


> The rabbit is wearing diapers?


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

His head and especially his eyes are really beautiful. He's really nice looking in the whole, but are you sure his not a small horse with a doggy mask on?

He must eat a good bit, but he is so nice looking.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Beautiful. Nice looking dog, too.

Why aren't you keeping him?


----------



## Rich Girl DC (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi, everybody. Thanks for all the nice comments on him, Maura, Farmmom, and all of you. And, Barbadossheep, you may be right. Maybe I registered him at UKC and not AKC. I have to look his certificate up. 

And yes, the Angora rabbit (Fabrizio 5 years old) is wearing a diaper, TedH71 and Narshalla. Fabrizio is old and not good at cleaning himself. So, he got very ill, and his hind legs got all irritated last December. The vet said I should consider putting him down if he didn't get better in a week. I did everything I could and came up with an idea of putting a diaper on him to keep him dry. It worked amazingly, and the vet was so impressed. Now, Fab lives as a diaper bunny, but is very fit and happy. 

Back to my Kangal Dog, Leventler (You can call him Lev, or Levent)... He is the most submissive, good natured, and calm dog that I have ever seen. I got very lucky that he was born that way, or/and the breeder (Sunny Farm, PA) did a great job raising him up to 7 months old. If I let him go, I will never get another dog in my life. He is the best dog. (Hi, AngieM2. Thanks. And he is actually not too food driven, believe it or not, haha.)

But, I started to realize that my life style is too urban for him. I live in a townhouse now, and my backyard is too small. I walk him twice a day about 45-60minutes at time. As you see, he is very fit for an urban dog. He walks very well on leash. He never barks or gets aggressive toward other dogs anywhere he goes. He just whimpers because he wants to get to know them. I wouldn't let him "socialize" with others because some people are very unreasonable around here and tell all kinds of things just because he is big. So, in order to protect him from unwanted attention and blames (it happened once, and once was enough), I wouldn't let him meet other dogs, although I know that he is 100% submissive (even submits to Chihuahuas) and friendly. Maybe, I have grown tired of protecting him, while feel that I am not always good enough or strong enough to protect him. I am a foreign born single woman and have no family here. I thought that he would be happier to join a family that has a strong base and support system and perhaps more dogs and animals with them. Perhaps, the family has a big land or a farm where he could run around. I feel that my life style is not fun enough for him. He loves me and follows me everywhere. I don't crate him during the day. He walks around the house and watches the house and Fabrizio. When I am home, we spend time together, but I want him to have more. When I need somebody to watch him, I don't have anybody to turn on because I dont' have very close people and because of his size. I use a vet to board him when I need it. The vet is very reasonable, but they can't give him enough exercise while he is boarded. I have boarded him up to 5 days in the past. I wonder now what if I needed to go back to my country for an extended amount of time if something happened to my parents there? If he were adopted to a nice big family or a farm, that would be more secure for his future. He would be happier with people and animals around him, and there would always be friends and family around him no matter what happens. I am not capable of giving him that kind of security. Right now, I am doing the best I can for him, but just started to wonder if there is a better place where he should be belong to. 

Thanks for reading.

I took these pics yesterday (Easter) at my backyard. (Fab is diaper-free when he gets to hop around outside).


----------



## Old N Broken (May 21, 2013)

Greetings Rich Girl DC, I have a Kanga Great Pyreneese mix of 10 years. I would like to know if you are still considering adopting out you beautiful Kanga to someone with a large working farm ? I can asure you that he would have a loving, stimulating and intresting life if you are intrested. I will watch for a reply. Old N Broken


----------



## Allen15 (Apr 18, 2013)

My first thought is how nice of a fit he'd be with my 2 Great Danes (they're about the same size), and my second thought is how would I explain it to my wife??


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

He is a good looking happy healthy dog. If exercise is the main concern they make treadmills for dogs. Both carpetmill for power and slatmill for stamina.
http://www.grandcarpetmill.com/

http://www.dogtrotter.net/


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

He is beautiful. At first glance I was surprised that little picket fence kept him in; then I saw the chain.

I would certainly enjoy a dog like that; however, I have recently purchased a Karakachan puppy and don't need another LGD. 

I wish him the best of luck wherever you decide to place him.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You're doing fine. Keep him.


----------



## Rich Girl DC (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello, everybody! Long time! I haven't been on this site for a couple of years! Now I see all the comments you guys have been giving to my post, and I really appreciate it. My Kangal dog went to a wonderful family farm in Round Hill, VA. It is only 30-60 min drive from DC. The family has 9 acres of land and all sorts of livestock and flocks. It is a very nice family with three young children. My Kangal is gentle and good with children, and how he works as a professional LGD. I gave him away in Aug 2012. I have visited him three or four times after that. The last time was November 2013. The lady is very very nice and always welcomes me whenever I visit my dog. They have one more LGD around his age, and my dog is very happy now. Here are some pics of him. Thanks so much for your support. :spinsmiley:


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Aw, what a nice ending! He looks really happy in his new home. Thanks for the update.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

What a handsome fella'!...and good for you for putting in the time and effort to find him a new home.
Having some similar worries here, myself. My pitbull ("Kano") and I moved from acreage in Mississippi to an in-town lot in Iowa. Culture shock for the both of us, but the discovery of the off-leash dog park has been a lifesaver, and my multiple housemates are nuts about him, so he gets lots of walks and attention.


----------



## terradura (Mar 19, 2012)

Happy, happy ending. You made an excellent choice.

Best wishes to you.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

TedH71 said:


> The rabbit is wearing diapers?


Diapers with style I notice!
He is beautiful--
you might want to cross post on The Goat Spot forum as well, usu there are folks looking for a good LGD there as well...


OOps I see now you found him a wonderful new home! Thats great - I love to see a happy ending and he does look like he has found his spot in the Universe- Good Job!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Hooray! That is one re-homing that turned out very well. Good on you for taking time to get that beauty a home he enjoys.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job and thanks for the update.


----------

